
Intel, Yahoo to Offer Software for Web Access on TV  - gibsonf1
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=aw5qyuLX7hEs
======
culley
This is built on an open platform. You can now target the TV instead of just
the browser.

[http://www.intelconsumerelectronics.com/Consumer-
Electronics...](http://www.intelconsumerelectronics.com/Consumer-
Electronics-3.0/Widget-Channel-Overview.aspx)

